# AquaRay GroBeam 500



## russchilds (14 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience of the AquaRay GroBeam 500? What sort of plant growth are you getting? Also is it a nice white light as some LEDS tend to give off a horrible yellowish glow.

Many thanks!!    

Russ


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jan 2010)

I haven't tried the new TMC GroBeam but have experience of there older version that had the 'yellowish glow'.

They've listened to the feedback about the ugly colour rendition and have changed it to a crisper white.

They've also improved the LEDs/lenses too making them 40% brighter.

I considered the older models to be the equivalent to 1 x 24w T5 with reflector, so the new models will be brighter still.

I had two strips in my 60cm optiwhite and was growing all plants very well.  The ripple effect is great too.


----------



## russchilds (14 Jan 2010)

Cheers George!


----------



## Coiln3107 (15 Jan 2010)

Hi I have one fitted in the middle of my 4 tube Arcadia Luminare and it s great at giving that shimmering effect on the water. I have it on for the last hour after the Luminare has gone out and it really gives the tank a nice look, but that is about all it is good for. As George says he had two and I only have one of the newer ones which gives a nice white light but with very narrom beams.I would not say that in my 260l tank it would flourish plant growth with CO2 and EI I reckon it would be useless as the beams just go straight in to the water like tubes of light, there is no real spread. But for effect and just to wind the fish down from the Luminare its mega   Regards Colin.


----------

